
Show HN: A Multi Purpose Debug Visualizer for VS Code - Gehinnn
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=hediet.debug-visualizer
======
Gehinnn
I need your help! If you like the idea of this extension, please express your
interest in [1]!

Without a proper API from VS Code, this Debug Visualizer cannot unfold its
full potential. Right now, you need to install a forked debug adapter for
NodeJS to get the extension working.

Thanks!

[1]
[https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/78663](https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/78663)

